
Google Cloud Shell – Free until end of 2016 - js4all
https://cloud.google.com/cloud-shell/docs/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10327485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10327485)

------
mrnismo92
Google has been making so many cloud (platform) related announcements lately!

I love their service & it makes me happy to see them ramp up their efforts to
provide an even better experience & product line.

~~~
razster
Only to take it away after a couple years. I'm avoiding Google services for a
while or indef.

~~~
grf
Would you mind listing the Google Cloud Platform services that have been
"taken away"? I'm honestly curious to know if the decision of shutting down
services such as Reader impacts your perception towards Google's Cloud
offerings.

Disclaimer: I work at Google.

~~~
reustle
Just because one hasn't been taken away yet doesn't mean it won't happen.
Obviously Google has a bad track record regarding product lifetime and it's
going to take some extra special care to win many people back.

------
banku_brougham
I was just explaining to a colleague the best ways to get acces to shell
utilities like awk/sed, as a Windows user. In the balance of ease of setup vs
functionality I had recommended the git bash application. This looks even
better (for 2016).

~~~
swozey
I'm a big fan of Babun; [http://babun.github.io/](http://babun.github.io/)

~~~
srean
If all one wants out of Zsh are the smart tab completions then msys2 is
lighter weight alternative. I have found babun a bit laggy.

------
tedmiston
Can someone clear up two questions for those of us more familiar with EC2:

Does "temporary" instance imply volatility or limited uptime?

Web preview sounds like I might be able to run cron jobs or small web apps
just for myself with SSL included. Does this seem plausible?

~~~
icebraining
It says: "The virtual machine instance that backs your Cloud Shell session is
not permanently allocated to a Cloud Shell session and terminates if the
session is inactive for an hour. After the instance is terminated, any
modifications that you made to it outside your $HOME are lost."

------
ck2
Where is that visual google graveyard to remind us about adopting google
products...

[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/map_of_the_week/201...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/map_of_the_week/2013/03/google_reader_joins_graveyard_of_dead_google_products.html)

[http://www.wordstream.com/articles/retired-google-
projects](http://www.wordstream.com/articles/retired-google-projects)

[http://www.networkworld.com/article/2990958/software/google-...](http://www.networkworld.com/article/2990958/software/google-
graveyard-what-google-has-killed-off-in-2015.html)

------
js4all
Does anyone known if the docker image for Cloud Shell is open source (or parts
of it?)

~~~
skj
I don't see docker mentioned. What makes you ask?

~~~
js4all
Edit: Sorry for causing some confusion about if this is using docker or not.
There is no reference to docker in the docs.

~~~
mynewtb
Would you be so nice to share the information you got?

